# Male Cyclists aged 40-60



## leahmp13 (28 Sep 2011)

Hi, I am a 3rd year student researching male cyclists, between the ages of 40-60. If anyone could reply to a few questions i have i would be very very grateful.


1. Do you cycle to work?

2. Do you cycle for leisure?

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling?

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling?

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range?



Thanks again


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2011)

1. yes

2. yes

3. cycling kit

4. gardening, allotment, walking, eating out, theatre, cinema, Blackburn Rovers, wine and whisky (as an interest as well as pleasure!)

5. Yes


----------



## upsidedown (28 Sep 2011)

1. Yes

2. Yes

3. Whatever's reduced/on offer/ in a charity shop

4. None

5. No


----------



## Klaus (28 Sep 2011)

leahmp13 said:


> Hi, I am a 3rd year student researching male cyclists, between the ages of 40-60. Thanks again



You want to be careful what you are getting into .....:-))


----------



## Davidc (28 Sep 2011)

1. No
2. Yes (and shopping, and general local transport)
3. Everday clothes or general sportswear. Never purpose made cycling kit except shoes.
4. They're pastimes BTW, plenty.
5. No


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2011)

1. yes

2. yes

3. Cycling Specific Clothing

4. Other stuff

5. no, there's enough choice out there.


----------



## MarkF (28 Sep 2011)

1. Yes.

2. yes.

3. Cycling shirt and any shorts/socks closest to hand.

4. Horology, walking, vintage Vespa, still play and coach football.

5. Would struggle to find anything that I'd be less "interested" in.


----------



## guitarpete247 (28 Sep 2011)

1. No
2. Yes
3. Bib shorts/longs and cycling jersey of varying thickness/base layer depending on weather
4. Various, eating, drinking (wine/beer/whisk(e)y, theatre, music, walking, shopping with SWMBO, entertaining grand-daughters
5. I go for cheap and cheerful like Decathlon, Lidl, Aldi, Tenn Outdoors etc so not really into stylish/smart. And at my age nobody notices anyway.


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2011)

1. No

2. Yes

3. Cycling kit or regular clothes for shopping

4. Gardening, drinking alcohol, ogling women, reading

5. No


----------



## Sara_H (28 Sep 2011)

Replyin on behalf of OH

1. Do you cycle to work? Yes

2. Do you cycle for leisure? Yes

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? T shirt, shorts, trousers tucked in sock etc

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? Climbing, diving, walking, farting

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? Maybe


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Sep 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? Yes

2. Do you cycle for leisure? Yes

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? Casual & Comfy, or work clothes (shirt, shoes, troos)

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? play guitars, watch films, drink

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? Yes, if the price is right.


----------



## Soltydog (28 Sep 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? *yes but not everyday*

2. Do you cycle for leisure? *yes*

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? *lycra shorts/tights & top*

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? *browsing forums  watching football*

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? *No not really. I'm happy enough with lycra kit i wear*


----------



## Fletch456 (28 Sep 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? No

2. Do you cycle for leisure? Yes

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? Cycling gear - mainly made from lycra or sportwool

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? Photography, badminton, usual socialsing

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? Sounds good in principle but in short no. I have enough kit and there's lots of choice. If I cycled around a city or did lots of pootling around town and may be also could wear non-smart clothes to work the answer would be yes. Cycling for fitness means "pucka" cycling gear is where it's at for me.


----------



## BrumJim (28 Sep 2011)

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Mixture of full-on road gear, through specific cycling shorts and breathable top (merino or bamboo), to work trousers that are soon to be pensioned off.
4. Eating cake. Oh, ski-ing (but only once a year), gardening, rugby (watching, not participating), running (at the moment)
5. Not too sure. When I'm really pushing it on a hot day, breathable means better than not. But not breathable enough to hop off bike and sit at desk - not even close. And smart would have to be smart. Can't stand non-iron shirts and casual trousers for work, which generally means cotton rather than synthetics. So,probably not.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2011)

Just edge into the lower end of the age range...  

1. Yes

2. Yes

3. Cycling clothes

4. Rock 'n' Roll and beer.

5. No


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Sep 2011)

1. Yes

2. Yes

3. Cycling Specific Clothing

4. Family, (including dog walking), bike maintenance & repairs

5. No, there's more enough choice to be had


----------



## Red Light (28 Sep 2011)

1. Sometimes
2. Yes
3. Depends varying from everyday clothing to cycle specific clothing depending on the circumstances
4. Skiing, scuba, mountaineering, culture, restaurants.....
5. Not particularly - there is plenty of stuff out there that suits me fine already.


----------



## Mad at urage (28 Sep 2011)

1. Yes (well, if a circular commute to work at home can be called that)

2. Rarely, I've always seen cycling as a means of transport and basic fitness rather than a leisure pursuit. 

3. Generally wear cycle-specific clothing. Never lycra now, since I developed an allergy to it (even 4% in socks is enough to bring on a bleeding rash).

4. Rest, read, maintain the wife's car, maintain our bikes, martial arts, look for a new house.

5. Possibly interested in something that is more smart/casual than sporty, as long as it does not contain lycra.


----------



## growingvegetables (28 Sep 2011)

1. Yes

2. Yes

3. Comfortable - nothing cycling specific, not even bike clips!

4. Vegetable gardening, guitar, walking, good beer and good food

5. No


----------



## numbnuts (28 Sep 2011)

1. no retired

2. yes

3. Lycra

4. Kayaking, Fishing and kite flying

5. no


----------



## mistral (28 Sep 2011)

1. Yes

2. Yes

3. Cycling specific

4. Music, walking, family stuff, museums/galeries

5. Not really - pretty good range available


----------



## WychwoodTrev (28 Sep 2011)

leahmp13 said:


> Hi, I am a 3rd year student researching male cyclists, between the ages of 40-60. If anyone could reply to a few questions i have i would be very very grateful.
> 
> 
> 1. Do you cycle to work?
> ...


----------



## Bobtoo (28 Sep 2011)

1. *Do you cycle to work?* No, I'm a WVM

2. *Do you cycle for leisure?* Yes

3. *What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? *Jeans and T shirt*
*
4. *What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling?* Walking, photography, poking around places I shouldn't be

5. *Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range?* Maybe, especially if I could wear it off the bike



Thanks again 
[/quote]


----------



## palinurus (28 Sep 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work?

Yeah

2. Do you cycle for leisure?

Yeah

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling?

Lycra, racing type, or jeans and that, depending on journey and/or bike.

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling?

I play bass in an original folk-rock outfit. And I've got an allotment.

I do however shave.

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range?

Probably not.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Sep 2011)

1. Yes
2. Yes (and everything else)
3. All sorts, normally out door gear, and occasionally cycle specific gear in the depths of winter
4. Studying, wimmin, beer, and cycling
5. Only if cheaper than the Craghoppers gear in TKMaxx. For instance stretch, windproof, water repellant trousers for £15


----------



## addictfreak (28 Sep 2011)

leahmp13 said:


> Hi, I am a 3rd year student researching male cyclists, between the ages of 40-60. If anyone could reply to a few questions i have i would be very very grateful.
> 
> 
> 1. Do you cycle to work?
> ...



1. Yes

2. Yes

3. Cycle specific clothing mainly Lycra was good base layers depending on weather

4. Fell walking, cinema, dining out

5. Yes


----------



## Izakbar (28 Sep 2011)

leahmp13 said:


> Hi, I am a 3rd year student researching male cyclists, between the ages of 40-60. If anyone could reply to a few questions i have i would be very very grateful.
> 
> 
> 1. Do you cycle to work?
> ...



1. Yes - try to do 20miles a day
2. Yes- try 20-30miles on saturday and usually have sunday as "rest day" unless very motivated 
3. Yellow.

Serious answer is Lycra padded shorts with yelllow stripe (soon to be padded bib tights)
Wicking yellow top
specialized bg gloves
specialized bg mtb shoes spd cleats
white socks 
usually take a t-shirt in bag for work (and when cold on train)
Just (yesterday) got a waterproof windproof top (altura nightvision in grey) - was loverly this morning in the fog, but didnt wear it on the way home 

4. Watching tv, reading web forums, generally sitting on arse 

5. Sure, as long as its a. cheap, b. fat bastard sizes.


----------



## derrick (28 Sep 2011)

1 yes

2 yes

3 working clothes for commuting, lycra and full kit for leisure.

4 fly rc helicopters, spend time with kids and grand children'
enjoy pubs and the odd show and live bands.

5 there is plenty out there,


----------



## mustang1 (28 Sep 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work?
Yes

2. Do you cycle for leisure?
No

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling?
Spandex type stuff

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling?
Nothing

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range?
Possibly not, because I always wash up at work anyway.


----------



## JonnyBlade (28 Sep 2011)

leahmp13 said:


> Hi, I am a 3rd year student researching male cyclists, between the ages of 40-60. If anyone could reply to a few questions i have i would be very very grateful.
> 
> 
> 1. Do you cycle to work? *Yes*
> ...


----------



## Svendo (28 Sep 2011)

leahmp13 said:


> Hi, I am a 3rd year student researching male cyclists, between the ages of 40-60. If anyone could reply to a few questions i have i would be very very grateful.
> 
> 
> 1. Do you cycle to work?
> ...



1.Yes

2.Yes

3.Work: Ordinary clothes (Only 3 miles) Spare set at work if needed, but cycling specific shoes (MTB spd type), gloves, helmet and jackets and base layers, although they've become part of my everyday wardrobe too.
Leisure: Cycling specific kit, mostly 'souvenir' jerseys.

4.Play guitar, walking dog on moors, TV, reading, listening to radio 4.

5.Nope.


----------



## Norm (28 Sep 2011)

leahmp13 said:


> 1. Do you cycle to work? *Yes... well, I did but I haven't for a few months.*
> 
> 2. Do you cycle for leisure? *Yes.*
> 
> ...


----------



## coco279 (28 Sep 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? yes

2. Do you cycle for leisure? yes

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? shorts and t shirt if warm or tracky bottoms and light jacket if cold.

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? I follow stock car racing.

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? yes.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Sep 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? YES

2. Do you cycle for leisure? NO unless you mean do I cycle _to_ leisure activities, then YES

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? Mix of general sports clothes and cycling specific

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? Drinking, eating, golfing (occasionally)

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? The holy grail!? Are you kidding?


----------



## slowmotion (28 Sep 2011)

1: Yes

2: Yes

3: Non-cycling specific on the commute. Lycra only on the darkest of nights.

4: Beer, bullshit, bad science and boats.

5: "Smart" isn't a big draw for me.

Good luck.


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Sep 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? If possible

2. Do you cycle for leisure? Yes

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? Cycling specific garments

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? Gym, time with kids

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? If the price is right


----------



## MacB (29 Sep 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? - yes

2. Do you cycle for leisure? - yes

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? - lycra for longer rides and whatever I'm in for the rest

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? - internet pest and bike kit whore

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? - yes


----------



## spiro (29 Sep 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? - No, my journey to work is 50 miles each way.

2. Do you cycle for leisure? - Occansionally

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? - Normal (not cycling specific) clothing

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? - Walking, drinking, listening to music

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? - Would depend on design & price.


----------



## nmcgann (29 Sep 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? *No. (dangerous route, no showers)*

2. Do you cycle for leisure? *Yes.*

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? *Lycra
*
4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? *Reading/Surf the net/Walking/Fiddle with computers/Music
*
5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? *No*


----------



## thnurg (29 Sep 2011)

1. Yes.

2. Yes.

3. Lycra.

4. Computing, Play guitar, Church based activities, Play with my kids.

5. Probably not.


----------



## 4F (29 Sep 2011)

1. yes

2. yes

3. Cycling specific clothing

4. Football, beer and loose women 

5. maybe


----------



## jugglingphil (29 Sep 2011)

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Cycle clothing or normal clothing (always something)
4. Kids to football/basketball/etc, collecting & chopping wood, gardening, usual stuff.....
5. Maybe


----------



## ACS (29 Sep 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? - Yes

2. Do you cycle for leisure? - Yes

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? - low cost cycling gear for commuting, posh stuff on Sundays

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? - mostly sleep 

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? no not really but I would be interested in higher quality gear at a low cost!


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Sep 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> ...
> 5. Only if cheaper than the Craghoppers gear in TKMaxx. For instance stretch, windproof, water repellant trousers for £15



...and have better 'cut' than crag hoppers... they don't look good on my straight up and down physique.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Sep 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? *Work! What do you take me for? The answer is that I do commute sometimes.*

2. Do you cycle for leisure? *Yes*

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? *Snazzy lycra stuff on the road bike, jeans, t-shirt, jacket or occasionally suit on the Brompton*

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? *Drinking and womanising (but with just the one woman)*

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? *No, but if somebody came up with a pair of trousers that looked like trousers rather than workwear, that looked good with Converse shoes, and a jacket, then I'd be interested*


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (29 Sep 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? Yes

2. Do you cycle for leisure? Yes

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? Bib shorts, long & short sleeved tops, gillet, windproof, waterproof.

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? Drinking beer with something pretty to look at.

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? If you mean something I could wear to the pub or the shops without looking like I cycled there, yes. If you mean suitable for work, no (I'm a builder's labourer).


----------



## cyberknight (1 Oct 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? Yes

2. Do you cycle for leisure?Yes

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling?Lycra

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? other spare time. does not exist with a family 

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range?No , most of my stuff comes from ebay or aldi as for some reason the family want a roof over their heads


----------



## gavintc (1 Oct 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? *Yes - 2-3 times a week*

2. Do you cycle for leisure? *Yes*

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? *cycling kit - lycra*

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? -* sailing, hill walking, running*

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? *No -*


----------



## PeteT (4 Oct 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? *No*

2. Do you cycle for leisure? *Yes*

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? *Standard cycling jersey with 3 pockets/BIB shorts/base layer/ shorts or training tights/Spesh BG road shoes. Add overshoes/warm gloves/ waterproof/more layers etc for winter & bad weather.*

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling?* Looking after grandaughter, model railway building, preserved steam railways (South Devon Railway - visit us soon!).*

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range?* Depends on what you mean by more smart' - more smart than what? (Le Col stuff is very good by the way).*


----------



## Cycletrax (9 Oct 2011)

1. yes

2. yes

3. T-shirt and shorts in summer, fleece top and tracksuit bottoms in colder months

4. Allotment, messing with guitars/drums etc in my recording studio.

5. not really


----------



## Browser (9 Oct 2011)

leahmp13 said:


> Hi, I am a 3rd year student researching male cyclists, between the ages of 40-60. If anyone could reply to a few questions i have i would be very very grateful.
> 
> 
> 1. Do you cycle to work?
> ...


----------



## stoofer34 (9 Oct 2011)

Just scrape in!
1. Yes

2. Yes

3. cycle jersey MTB Shorts

4. Beer Taster and Pub Dog trainer
 
5. Maybe

S


----------



## Cosmicned (10 Oct 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work?
Yes - always come rain or shine...
2. Do you cycle for leisure?
Yes, whenever I get the chance. 

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? 
Usually some Lycra cycling clothing. Mine's mostly Tenn Outdoors or Aldi/Lidl too...! 

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? 
Playing guitar in local bands... 

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? 
Yes - BUT it has to be well made/fit BIG fellas like me & not WAY overpriced like a lot of Cycle kit...


----------



## andyh (18 Oct 2011)

1) not very often

2) yes

3) cycling gear (lycra)

4) sea fishing/ boats/ and my kids

5) no


----------



## wakou (19 Oct 2011)

Yes if within range
Yes
Some cheap cycling gear with spd shoes or jeans/ T-shirt
Computer/pub
Maybe


----------



## srw (19 Oct 2011)

Yes
Yes
Horses for courses - anything from full lycra to baggies to casual clothes to a suit
Music, titting around on the internet
No - if I'm riding for long enough to need something breathable and comfortable I'll get lycra'ed up.


----------



## Bad Company (19 Oct 2011)

1. No

2. Yes

3. Anything but lycra 

4. Motoring\cars, football at West Ham, meeting friends, travel - often in California and good beer .

5. Yes


----------



## xpc316e (20 Oct 2011)

1. Yes, as often as is pracicable.

2. Yes, with colleagues, family & friends

3. Anything from the clothes I need for work, to full cycling kit.

4. Photography.

5. Yes, I would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range. I often wear a waterproof hi-viz jacket that I refer to as my 'boil in a bag' jacket, so something truly breathable would appeal to me.


----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? Yes

2. Do you cycle for leisure? Yes

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? Commute - Work wear and waterproof if required. Leisure - Lycra

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? Hill Walk, Dive, Cook,

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? Not really


----------



## Manonabike (24 Oct 2011)

No

Yes

Cycling kit, jeans, shorts ..... depends on the purpose of my ride.

Reading, watching tv, walking, eating out.

Not really - breathable cloths don't work well enough for cycling...... are you really a student?


----------



## DCLane (24 Oct 2011)

Again, just at the bottom end:

1. Yes

2. Yes

3. Lycra cycling gear

4. Church, motoring, lots of things?

5. Not really, work wear is brought in anyway and cycling gear wouldn't be appropriate for my job role


----------



## blockend (25 Oct 2011)

5. Define smart. 
I'm getting images of fawn coloured or navy blue easy-wash trousers with lots of velcro - maybe a new spin on a windcheater. No ta. 
If by smart you mean Argyle socks, tweed plusses and a Norfolk jacket that don't make me sweat like a pig or something one might wear to a party without a hint of Saga, Rohan, outward bound courses, or worthiness of any variety, then yes, absolutely.


----------



## Thomk (27 Oct 2011)

leahmp13 said:


> Hi, I am a 3rd year student researching male cyclists, between the ages of 40-60. If anyone could reply to a few questions i have i would be very very grateful.
> 
> 
> 1. Do you cycle to work?
> ...


You're welcome but you can only "Thanks again" if you've thanked previously.


Yes sometimes
Yes sometimes
Some lycra, some MB clothes, various stuff
Studying the Max Lange Attack and French Guimard, playing with and educating my kids, growing pumpkins, going to the gym (I think that's a fad) and paying some attention to my partner to ensure that she doesn't leave me. Oh and being pedantic.
It doesn't sound too appealing but would need to see it and test it on its algebra to see how smart it really was


----------



## Freddyflintstone (22 Nov 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? Yes

2. Do you cycle for leisure? Yes

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? My old ones to annoy her indoors

4. What other past times do you do -creating flatulance, heartburn, being grumpy

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable- breathable yes to release the flatulance


----------



## Chrisz (22 Nov 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? YES

2. Do you cycle for leisure? YES

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? CYCLING STUFF

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? DIY CAR MAINTENANCE

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? NO


----------



## pubrunner (22 Nov 2011)

leahmp13 said:


> Hi, I am a 3rd year student researching male cyclists, between the ages of 40-60. If anyone could reply to a few questions i have i would be very very grateful.
> 
> 1. Do you cycle to work?
> 
> ...


 
1. No
2. Yes
3. Lycra
4. Running - especially, Fell Running
5. Yes


----------



## Brandane (4 Dec 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work? No, it's too far away.

2. Do you cycle for leisure? YES

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? Lycra shorts, covered by Endura long trousers (shorts in good weather). Top half - any old T shirt, fleece in winter, waterproof jacket. Casual jeans etc. if not going far.

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? Motorbike riding and maintenance, car maintenance, bike fettling.

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? Depends on price and suitability. Breathable usually = expensive, so probably not.​


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (9 Dec 2011)

1. Yes, when I worked

2. Yes

3. Short trips (<10 miles) ordinary clothes. Longer trips, cycling-specific

4. Rock climbing, walking, family

5. Unlikely. I don't need to arrive looking smart anywhere. Even when I worked I kept suit, tie, etc. at work to change into.


----------



## Bicycle (9 Dec 2011)

leahmp13 said:


> *1. Do you cycle to work?*
> Yes
> *2. Do you cycle for leisure?*
> Yes
> ...


----------



## Bromptonaut (10 Dec 2011)

leahmp13 said:


> Hi, I am a 3rd year student researching male cyclists, between the ages of 40-60. If anyone could reply to a few questions i have i would be very very grateful.
> 
> 
> 1. Do you cycle to work?
> ...


 
1. Yes for part of journey - folder user. 
2. Yes
3. Mostly ordinary clothes Rohan Bags or similar
4. Hillwalking, watching aeroplanes
5. No


----------



## byegad (10 Dec 2011)

leahmp13 said:


> Hi, I am a 3rd year student researching male cyclists, between the ages of 40-60. If anyone could reply to a few questions i have i would be very very grateful.
> 
> 
> 1. Do you cycle to work?
> ...


----------



## Orange (10 Dec 2011)

1. Yes, 3 days out of 5.
2. Yes.
3. Lycra, tracksuit, wind-proof jacket.
4. Judo, running.
5. Probably not. Definitely not if it was premium priced. Possibly if somhow the trousers could double as smart work trousers and were somewhat weatherproof.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (10 Dec 2011)

1. Do you cycle to work?
Yes

2. Do you cycle for leisure?
Occasionally

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling?
Lycra shorts or tights.
Lycra base layer.
Cycling t-shirt or top

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling?
Family stuff. Grown up children, one baby grandchild.

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range?
Probably not. (25 mile round trip commute.)


----------



## Klaus (11 Dec 2011)

Just out of interest - the OP has only ever posted once on this board - why do we carry on answering the questions - we don't even get an acknowledgment? Somehow I doubt the poster even checks back on here ....


----------



## Dayvo (11 Dec 2011)

leahmp13 said:


> Hi, I am a 3rd year student researching male cyclists, between the ages of 40-60. If anyone could reply to a few questions i have i would be very very grateful.
> 
> 
> 1. Do you cycle to work? *YES*
> ...


----------



## Wobbly John (11 Dec 2011)

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Either tweed or cycle specific
4.Gardening, bike fettling
5. Yes


----------



## Hover Fly (12 Dec 2011)

At work
Yes
Cotton and wool mixture shirt, red woollen pullover(s), wool mixture trousers or plus 2s (over underpants ) with long socks, black woollen cap and silk scarf in the winter, Silk shirts and cotton shorts in the summer. Never lycra or tweed.
Lathistry
No.


----------



## Keith Oates (12 Dec 2011)

leahmp13 said:


> Hi, I am a 3rd year student researching male cyclists, between the ages of 40-60. If anyone could reply to a few questions i have i would be very very grateful.
> 
> 
> 1. Do you cycle to work? Yes
> ...


----------



## Cubist (3 Jan 2012)

1. Do you cycle to work? *Yes*

2. Do you cycle for leisure? *Yes*

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? *Cycling clothes*

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? *Rugby, shooting, music, dining, cooking, photography, walking (it's "passtimes" by the way, ie ways to pass the time. Past times are historical instances. Bloody students). *

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? *Not really. *


----------



## rollinstok (16 Jan 2012)

1. No
2. Yes
3. Casual rides, casual clothing. Day rides/tours, cycle specific clothing.
4. Home recording studio.
5. Maybe..if meets both of my criteria as answered on question 3


----------



## headcoat (16 Jan 2012)

1. Do you cycle to work? - YES

2. Do you cycle for leisure? - YES

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? - CYCLE CLOTHING

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? - WALKING, RECORD COLLECTING

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? - YES


----------



## postman (16 Jan 2012)

It was bad enough last week being told by a computer that i am a Senior citizen.But now i am too old to take part in a survey.Life does not finish at 60


----------



## snorri (16 Jan 2012)

It's almost four months since this survey was posted and the OP has not looked in once to see how it's going .


----------



## Part time cyclist (16 Jan 2012)

leahmp13 said:


> Hi, I am a 3rd year student researching male cyclists, between the ages of 40-60. If anyone could reply to a few questions i have i would be very very grateful.
> 
> 
> 1. Do you cycle to work?
> ...


1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Sports clothing including cycling shorts
4. Running, coaching gymnastics
5. Yes


----------



## gavroche (18 Jan 2012)

1. no
2.yes
3.mainly cycling gear.
4.diy
5.possibly


----------



## Herbie (18 Jan 2012)

1.yes
2.yes
3.Windproof jacket,technical cycle tops,cycle shoes,padded shorts
4.Running,golf,going to gigs,music,watching football and sports,betting (sometimes),drinking in moderation,cinema,eating nice food,dog walking,sleeping,web surfing
5.Maybe


----------



## Zoof (19 Jan 2012)

1 no 
2 yes
3 Lycra makes me feel sexy, OK it's a fetish but it's one I am proud of. 
4 going to the pub and slagging women off, particularly HER up upstairs: bitch.
5 no


----------



## Klaus (20 Jan 2012)

snorri said:


> It's almost four months since this survey was posted and the OP has not looked in once to see how it's going .


 But we keep answering - it's now for our own amusement .....


----------



## tiswas-steve (21 Jan 2012)

1. Do you cycle to work? No I commute by husky dogs and sleigh

2. Do you cycle for leisure? NO ...... who,s this leisure bloke ?

3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling? Hob nail boots and a wetsuit

4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling? I build carparks for ants outta crumbs of spam

5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range? Nope, my mum told me never to trust clothes that can breath and move


----------



## yello (21 Jan 2012)

1. A hamster.
2. Carbolic soap and leave it messy.
3. Cling film.
4. Sergeyevna.


----------



## Zoof (25 Jan 2012)

Be Inscrutable always


----------



## jay clock (25 Jan 2012)

after 4 mths it would be nice to have some acknowledgement....


----------



## PeterT (25 Jan 2012)

The poster logged on the next day and that was the last time he ever visited the forums. 

Strange we had a run of similar posts on my diving website, same scenario, they never came back to view the results.


----------



## Zoof (26 Jan 2012)

PeterT said:


> The poster logged on the next day and that was the last time he ever visited the forums.
> 
> Strange we had a run of similar posts on my diving website, same scenario, they never came back to view the results.


You are missing the point, if we can get this thread up to hot topic there will be a panic meeting at the top.


----------



## Vikeonabike (28 Jan 2012)

1. Do you cycle to work?
*Yes*
2. Do you cycle for leisure?
*Yes*
3. What sort of clothes do you wear for cycling?
*Lycra & work uniform*
4. What other past times do you do when not at work or cycling?
*Historical re-enactment*
5. Would you be interested in a more smart but breathable and movable clothing range?
*For work Yes!*


----------

